# Vermeer 604K looking for info



## Cornykid (Jul 24, 2011)

Have the opportunity to get into a 604K. Anyone that had one or has one, what are some of the known problems? Are bearings standard or metric? It has new belts, what else should a guy look for? Thanks


----------



## Hay DR (Oct 28, 2009)

The bearings and chains are standard. About the only thing to check is the pickup height adjustment. I have seen these turnbuckles cracked from hitting groundhog holes and culverts.


----------



## Cornykid (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks Hay DR. Otherwise these balers are known as a pretty good unit?


----------



## DKFarms (Aug 11, 2008)

I have one that I run about 3000 bales of bermuda, rice straw, and junk hay through every year. Bought it second hand 8 years ago. Changed all the sprockets and chains last year. Respliced belts 2 years ago. Changed air bags 3 years ago. Have changed various roller bearings throughout its use. Overall, been a pretty reliable unit. More so than the XL and Rebel models that some are running around here. Everything is mechanical and hydraulic, no electronics or sensors to deal with.


----------



## Hay DR (Oct 28, 2009)

DKFarms said:


> I have one that I run about 3000 bales of bermuda, rice straw, and junk hay through every year. Bought it second hand 8 years ago. Changed all the sprockets and chains last year. Respliced belts 2 years ago. Changed air bags 3 years ago. Have changed various roller bearings throughout its use. Overall, been a pretty reliable unit. More so than the XL and Rebel models that some are running around here. Everything is mechanical and hydraulic, no electronics or sensors to deal with.


DK Farms I wonder if you know Keith & Tippy Leblanc in Scott, LA.?


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't have any experience with the 604 K but Dad started with an 605 F then bought a605 J then two XL's and now an 605 M. the F was ok but did have some issues starting bales, the J was a reliable baling machine. Bought it used and had few problems with it. Did have some bearings go out, maybe one or two a year but it had alot of use and alot of bales on before that happened. IF the K is as reliable as the J I'd say go for it and I believe the K is just as reliable and as good of baler as the J. Only drawback to the J was the single arm twine was a little slow compared to the dual arm on the XL. We've had two XL's and what nightmares they were. I won't even begin to explain all the problems we had with those. My advice is to just stay away from the XL completely. We now have a 605 M going on its 5th season and it has 19,000 bales on it. Have had very few problems with it. One bearing did go out last year and have had a few problems with the wheels that sense if twine is being applied but thats about it for problems with the M. I love it, I would recommend the M. Can't wait to trade up to the Super M but gonna keep my M a little longer as Vermeer came out with a warranty update and replaced all the rollers in our baler so we decided to put all new sprockets and chain and have the dealer go through the pickup.


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

just traded my 605 m off on a 568 deere and i think its a lot better machine less moving parts its lighter and i almost think it makes a batter bale well at least in out conditions here i cant say for anywhere else


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Iowa hay guy said:


> just traded my 605 m off on a 568 deere and i think its a lot better machine less moving parts its lighter and i almost think it makes a batter bale well at least in out conditions here i cant say for anywhere else


Curious how you think the JD 568 has less moving parts? I've looked at my neighbors 568 and its setup very similar to the Vermeer except for the pickup. The JD needs that stuffer drive behind the pickup and the kicker on a JD is junk, even my neighbor says so. You'll miss the rubber mounted teeth of the Vermeer and i do agree the JD is lighter than the Vermeer but doesn't that mean built cheaper? I know it sounds like I'm bashing JD but really I'm not. I know JD also has a darn good baler and if I didn't own a Vermeer I'd own a JD and as I'm a fan of the Red paint thats saying alot.

Sorry for Hijacking this thread our discussion of the M and the 568 is answering to many questions on the K


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

after almost totally going thru my m from one end to the other i can say there are less chains and things are easier to work on with the jd 
they dont need that stuffer because the 535 didnt have it it acts like a metering wheel and forces the core to start much faster making tighter bales from the start and also ill agree that the bale flinger is junk thats why mine dont have one deere also uses spring steel in a lot of places so its lighter but still stout as hell
i tested it out in some crp hay last week 10 mph trying to beat the rain bales started and tied under 45 sec


----------



## DKFarms (Aug 11, 2008)

Hay DR said:


> DK Farms I wonder if you know Keith & Tippy Leblanc in Scott, LA.?


I lived about a mile away from their place for 25 years. Bought beer and hamburgers at their mom and dad's country store every day. I still deal with them regularly.


----------

